# Spieletester gesucht!



## spir-games (24. September 2016)

Hallo, wir Suchen Spieletester.
Du musst kein Profi Spieler sein, alles was du brauchst ist ein PC.
Vergütung nach Stunden, je mehr du Spielst, je mehr verdienst du.
(max. 6std. pro Tag werden Vergütet)

Wenn du also Lust auf Zocken hast, Geld dabei verdienen willst,
schick uns eine Nachricht.
Du musst bei uns nix Anzahlen, oder buchst ein unbekannts Abo.
Eure Spielzeit wird Deatliert aufgelistet/ Vergütet.

Wir freuen uns auf euch.

Wenn es der falsche Bereich ist, bitte verschieben, danke.


----------



## Lukecheater (24. September 2016)

spir-games schrieb:


> Hallo, wir Suchen Spieletester.
> Du musst kein Profi Spieler sein, alles was du brauchst ist ein PC.
> Vergütung nach Stunden, je mehr du Spielst, je mehr verdienst du.
> (max. 6std. pro Tag werden Vergütet)
> ...



Vielleicht das nächste Mal ohne Rechtschreibfehler, wenn man ernst genommen werden will


----------



## spir-games (26. September 2016)

Sry nicht jeder ist Perfekt.

Homepage:


----------



## Seegurkensalat (26. September 2016)

spir-games schrieb:


> Sry nicht jeder ist Perfekt.
> 
> Homepage:



Sieht irgendwie merkwürdig aus. Kein Impressum, kein Name, keine Telefonnummer, keinerlei Angabe zur Verdiensthöhe, Links zu Facebook, Twitter und Co. führen alle nur zu Startseite zurück.


----------



## Rabowke (26. September 2016)

... merkwürdige Geschichte.

Ich schließ den Thread, sollte nochmal diese "Homepage" verlinkt werden ... wird der Account gelöscht.


----------

